# Post Your Facebook Link To Get More Friends



## Michael James (Aug 6, 2011)

The purpose of this thread is pretty simple, post your facebook profile link and get more friends! I'll start 

htttp://www.facebook.com/mjplamann


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001376244613&sk=info
:b


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/jennaxomarie?sk=info

Feel free to add me!  Just please don't post stuff talking about how you know me from here unless it's in a message, thanks!

Edit: Ugh, my link won't work. -_-


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/jhuether


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

*a*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002216407169


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/chattyjon


----------



## Shadyman (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=638418130


----------



## Lautgedacht (May 19, 2010)

Ppl should stop obsessing about facebook. I only have 41 fakebook friends I go on there once or twice a week to chat to my real friends from overseas and share photos. Just play one of those fakebook games and you get heaps of friends.


----------



## ohheyitspage (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003185698701


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

facebook users suck badly


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/jane.s.x3


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok,I already have some people from SAS,but I hardly have any contact with any of them.

Anyway,if you want you can add me and also send me messages on fb 

http://www.facebook.com/kajakobsen


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Feel free to add. But please keep everything about SA to yourself, None of my friends know I have it & I do want to keep it that way. Much appreciated 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1394747012


----------



## Elliptical (Jan 9, 2012)

Feel free to add me. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003283057437 And like others are saying, please don't post anything about SA where any of my other friends can see it, cause they don't know I have SA and I'd rather they don't.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/alexandraafonina


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must have more friends

http://facebook.com/torylingphotography


----------



## iamtygaa (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Swwervee


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/ahmedali3987


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a new one; kind of sad that there is no way to mass delete all of one's wall posts! :no

Going to wipe the wall posts once a month or so; I tend to get ranty at times.
https://www.facebook.com/mat.bill.12

For ***** & giggles, there is this one as well! (Not crossing my fingers, lol! But someone on there might be crazy enough! :lol)
http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=59817902


----------



## hoodooed (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/one.who.smiths.with.words

Feel free to message me as well. I always like having someone to talk to.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/erick.arellano.39501


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I posted in the sticky thread about facebook, but here it is again anyway  https://www.facebook.com/claudia.schaeffer


----------

